# Welche Webseiten besuchst du täglich?



## 1000Foxi (10. September 2014)

*Welche Webseiten besuchst du täglich?*

Ich weiß nicht, ob es sowas schon gibt, aber mich würde einfach mal interessieren welche Seiten die User hier so oft besuchen, eventuell findet sich da ja noch der ein oder andere Geheimtipp. 

Ich fang dann mal an: 
YouTube nutze ich täglich, hauptsächlich für Gamingvideos.
Chip ist meine Standard-IT News Seite, ordentlich und übersichtlich aufgebaut. 
Als SC2 Spieler ist diese Seite selbstverständlich Pflicht, jeden Mittag und meistens mehr als 10x am Tag, da ich auch News schreibe. 
Für Spielenews darf Gamestar bei mir auch nicht fehlen. 
Achso, und im PCGHX gammel ich auch ab und an, Link sollte ja bekannt sein. 
Jetzt seid ihr dran!


----------



## BenRo (10. September 2014)

*AW: Welche Webseiten besuchst du täglich?*

Klockren! - Denn das ist derzeit die einzige brauchbare Möglichkeit, sich die aktuelle Uhrzeit in einem Elch anzeigen zu lassen


----------



## ActiveX (10. September 2014)

*AW: Welche Webseiten besuchst du täglich?*



> Ich weiß nicht, ob es sowas schon gibt, aber mich würde einfach mal interessieren welche Seiten die User hier so oft besuchen, eventuell findet sich da ja noch der ein oder andere Geheimtipp.


Coole Idee Foxi 

Bei mir wären da noch ZackZack - das Liveshoppingportal (ab und zu mal ein gutes Angebot zu finden)
Zudem myDealZ.de

Und natürlich PCGH: Computer, IT-Technik und PC-Spiele


----------



## jamie (10. September 2014)

*AW: Welche Webseiten besuchst du täglich?*

Ich besuche fast täglich dieses Forum, dazu Mydealz, und meinen eMail-Hoster.


----------



## Z1nC-Mods (10. September 2014)

*AW: Welche Webseiten besuchst du täglich?*

Bei ZackZack schau ich auch bestimmt ein-zweimal am Tag rein, gut ist auch der Mindfactory Deal ! 

Ansonsten schau ich öfters am Tag bei PCGH rein  und meistens auch Hardware-Journal.de


----------



## tsd560ti (11. September 2014)

YouTube eigentlich jeden Abend, guck dann so einen Let's Play Part oder Grip am Sonntagabend. 
Geizhals für den Preisvergleich, so 3×die Woche. 
Ins Forum wohl so 5-10× am Tag, man muss ja auch was fertig kriegen^^
Online Wörterbuch 2× die Woche für französisch-Hausaufgaben und für Softwaredownloads nehme ich gerne heise ohne so nen miesen Installer.


----------



## Goyoma (11. September 2014)

Youtube ab und zu, verstärkt gegen Abend.

Geizhals fast täglich.

PCGHX täglich


----------



## JimSim3 (11. September 2014)

*AW: Welche Webseiten besuchst du täglich?*



BenRo schrieb:


> Klockren! - Denn das ist derzeit die einzige brauchbare Möglichkeit, sich die aktuelle Uhrzeit in einem Elch anzeigen zu lassen


 
Da du es aus dem Namen scheinbar nicht ableiten konntest... Das ist natürlich kein Elch sondern ein Rentier.


----------



## BenRo (11. September 2014)

*AW: Welche Webseiten besuchst du täglich?*

Du hast natürlich Recht.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (11. September 2014)

Geizhals PCGHX Fratzenbuch... YouTube mal Computer Base manchmal- eventuell auch Mal Computer Bild wenn ich lachen will


----------



## 1tch (11. September 2014)

*AW: Welche Webseiten besuchst du täglich?*

- YouTube
- Facebook
- Golem
- PCGH
- und natürlich der Orca der die Maus verfolgt  http://bit.ly/1cXZx6a


----------



## Eftilon (11. September 2014)

*AW: Welche Webseiten besuchst du täglich?*

Bild
Sueddeutsche
Spiegel
Focus
Stern
PCGH/eXtreme
Heise.de
Amazon.de
Youtube
Gamestar

lg

eftilon


----------



## Hennemi (12. September 2014)

*AW: Welche Webseiten besuchst du täglich?*

Web.de
Youtube
Facebook
Online-Banking

LG
Hennemi


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. September 2014)

*AW: Welche Webseiten besuchst du täglich?*

PCGH


----------

